# Any experience with wood dynamics stabilization



## JPizzzle (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey all,
So, I want to purchase a nice piece of amboyna for a re-handle, but the shop that sells it only uses wood dynamics for their stabilization. Dreamburl and burlsource don't have a sappy amboyna in stock unfortunately. 

Anyway, I know K&G and WSSI are the top guys here for stabilization, but has anyone every used or heard of this company. Advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

JP 

p.s. the handle will be for a tkc gyuto for myself.


----------

